# Is this even possible?



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Is it possible to have a basal body temp of 34.8 centigrade (94.64F)? That's what mine was this morning. I have yet to have a temp within 2 degrees of normal F temp, though I've only been doing it a week.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I can think of 2 possible reasons why it was so low.
1) you either snore or sleep with your mouth open, this can cause a real issue for some because it results in a lower temp readin. (assuming you temp by mouth and not vaginally, rectal or underarm)
2) your therm needs a new battery. (assuming you use a digital)


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Brand new thermometer (digital) bought last week, and I'm doing underarm.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Under the arm, you have to add a degree in F. Also, if you have thyroid issues, then it can be quite low.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I occasionally get a random very low temp. My usual temps are quite low to begin with (around 96.5-97.0 pre-o and under 98 post o generally). My thyroid has been tested twice three years apart and is within "normal" ranges.

I've read some where that an axillary temp isn't accurate enough for basal charting. You could try doing it vaginally or orally instead.

I'd also change the battery in the therm, even though it's new. they can sit on the shelf a while.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Underarm temp could definatly be much lower than what you would expect.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I occasionally get a random very low temp. My usual temps are quite low to begin with (around 96.5-97.0 pre-o and under 98 post o generally). My thyroid has been tested twice three years apart and is within "normal" ranges.

I've read some where that an axillary temp isn't accurate enough for basal charting. You could try doing it vaginally or orally instead.

I'd also change the battery in the therm, even though it's new. they can sit on the shelf a while.

They could test your thyroid 100 times and find it normal and you STILL could be hypothyroid. This is my situation. I've done my research and I have MANY symptoms of it, but my test is normal. So I am assuming I am and treating it naturally without synthetic thyroid hormone or pig thyroid. Get Dr. Broda Barnes book on hypothyroidism. He's a pioneer in the field even though many doctors aren't familiar with his research of undiagnosed hypo and its relation to basal body temps. Even though I may not agree with his treatment protocol, I respect the diagnostic process.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/IS...aobarnesmdreA/


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like a fluke temp. If you're body temperature was really that low, you'd be suffering from hypothermia and likely be lathargic, pale skin and have blue fingers/toes.

I'd chalk it up to a bad battery.


----------

